# Travel insurance for 75year old and pre-existing conditions



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi We are going to NZ in the New Year and am amazed how much insurance has gone up since we last went 2 years ago.
We are 75, the whole trip is 75 days and we have existing medical conditions. I have been in touch with 20 companies some will only quote for 31 days, some won't quote because of our age and some won't quote because of health problems although none are particularly serious.

We have had quotes ranging from £822 up to £1900, anyone had similar problems getting quotes and how did they end up.

Cheers Sid


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Sid, relative of ours 70+ and with medical problems got on better with HIC its part of the e111 I think, we are away so can't ask but maybe you can google it? Best of luck
Margaret


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi sid
have you tried STAYSURE, we do ours with them, with pre existing conditions. we do europe about 80 days cost about
£110.00, dont know about the other side of the world though.

tomnjune


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*70+ insurance*

Quoted £300.00 with wife's angina. Maximum days per trip - 35 days so cancelled within 24hrs & still had to wait a month for refund.
jackeen


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*70+ insurance*

Sorry forgot to say it was with Staysure
jackeen


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Margaret and Tomnjune, we have tried both, Staysure would only do 31 days and EHIC+ were one of the highest.
Cheers Sid


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there,

I seem to remember when I was with my ex who had diabetes and heart attack and stroke to his credit and was over 70, getting very good quotes with... Kindred Spirit... I think it was.

But this was just for European hols - still worth a try maybe. Let me know if you get anywhere with them!

When we get closer to fulltiming in 13 years time, I might need them myself!! Had better try to stay healthy at least!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

AllClear is good with pre existing conditions, but not sure of age limit, I got world cover, except Us for 1 year £110
sue


----------

